# Denver Union Station



## Hanno (Mar 31, 2009)

What would be the best options for renting a car at Denver Union Station in July of this year. We are scheduled to arrive at 7:15 AM on a Saturday. After five days in Estes Park I have to return to Denver for the Harley-Davidson summer dealer meetings which will be held at the Convention Center and we will be staying at the Hyatt Regency. The car will be returned at this time.

Also what is there to do in downtown Denver since I have an extra day and my wife is along?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## p&sr (Mar 31, 2009)

Hanno said:


> Also what is there to do in downtown Denver since I have an extra day and my wife is along?


You could always ride the LightRail system!


----------



## adkkev (Mar 31, 2009)

rent bikes, ride the trails throughout the city ... climb the climbing wall at REI ... several museums in the downtown area ... visit the zoo (you could ride your bikes there) ...


----------



## RailFanLNK (Mar 31, 2009)

Colorado Rockies play next door at Coors Field. Next door as to Denver Union Station. Store the bags at the station and go watch baseball. Or, keep the car and drive up to Hot Sulphur Springs and enjoy a soak in the hot springs and maybe even catch the #5 going by.


----------



## Hanno (Apr 3, 2009)

I like some of the suggestions. Thanks!

Has anyone rented a car at Denver Union Sation?


----------



## darien-l (Apr 4, 2009)

Hanno said:


> Has anyone rented a car at Denver Union Sation?


Yes. Sorta. There are no rental car offices in Denver Union Station per se. Hertz lists a location at the "Amtrak Station", but if you reserve there, they'll just send a car to pick you up and bring you to the Hertz downtown Denver location (2001 Welton Street). However, downtown Denver has a bunch of other car rental agencies, including:

Budget Rent A Car

1980 Broadway, Denver, CO - (303) 292-9341

Enterprise Rent-A-Car - Denver-Convention Center

650 15Th St, Denver, CO - (303) 623-1281‎

Avis Rent a Car

1900 Broadway, Denver, CO - (303) 839-1280‎

All of these are easily reachable by the free MallRide shuttle (http://www.rtd-denver.com/SpecialRides/Mal...tles/index.html) and a few blocks' walk. They'll probably pick you up on request, as well. I recommend that you shop around and find the best deal on your car rental. (These locations also happen to be within a few blocks of the Convention Center, so returning the car should be easy as well)


----------



## Alice (Apr 4, 2009)

Hanno said:


> I like some of the suggestions. Thanks!
> Has anyone rented a car at Denver Union Sation?


Yes. Since I was getting in after the rental places closed and didn't want to run out to the airport where they are open late, I waited until the next morning, then walked to Hertz on Welton. There is transit across the street if you prefer. They cost less than the Amtrak office, which isn't at the station anyway. Unless you are ranging pretty far (Leadville, Silverton/Durango, Alamosa/Antonito, Cheyenne, No. Platte, etc. in my case ... can you tell what I was doing?), Denver has great transit. Downtown parking is expensive and hard to find, so I would recommend you separate your in-town and out-of-town activities and only have a car when you really need it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 29, 2013)

We recently used Enterprise, and when we got to the station, just called them and they came and got us. There was an Avis car at the station as well. Easy peasy 

When Union station is finished, you can rent from the Enterprise on 650 15th street. Then, on arrival, go one block east from Union station to 16th street, board the RDT Free Mallride, take it to California St., walk another block west, and you should be there.

Safe and happy travels


----------

